# Welcome Me My Friends!



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I just picked up my 1st* Glock, a 19. I grabbed 100 rounds to run through it when I get to the range next. I plan on CC the 19 and repurpose my Sigma .40 to HD to back up my Mossberg 500. I'm still debating on carrying it before I break it in. I don't know if I can blindly trust Glock without a test run. I think my first upgrade will be a plug for the grip. Then it's to the sights.




* I acquired a 19 when I wasn't supposed to, I was a youngin' and I ended up turning it in to the cops.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

:smt1099


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I hope to learn a bit of knowledge and make some e-buddies.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Firstly. Welcome to the Forum.

What is your impression of the G19. I am waiting for the Gen 4s to come out, there is a range less than ten miles from here that rents, I want to rent a Gen4 G19 and shoot the crap out of it so I can decide weather I would like it as a CCW.

Since you just got yours, have you had a chance to shoot it? and if so what are your impressions?
I have a Gen3 G17 and the hollow in the grip does not bother me and the sights thought different than the 3 dot that I am use to work very well, the gun right out of the box was and remains very accurate.

Good luck with your new purchase, Give a review if you have time.
Cheers:smt1099


----------



## ng00 (Nov 18, 2009)

i love my 17. after firing it a few times i've added grip tape and an ext. slide release (i'm a lefty, the factory release just isn't large enough for my left index finger to grab all the time)


----------



## erknjerk (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll get to fire it sometime next week. So far it feels good in my hand. I'm a lefty too so I'll have to figure out if I need an extended release.

As far as a gen 4 I may wait and get a 23 later on if I like it so I can replace my Sigma. I was thinking of trading it in but I would only get $125 for it.

I also have a 26/27 in my future for CCW and my wife.


----------

